# dsp do I need one and what kind?



## Chris haught (Feb 27, 2017)

I've been interested in purchasing a dsp want to know what kind is suitable for my system?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Giving some info about your system might help others make some recommendations that best suits your system.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

post your PM in this thread. 

ps. helix


----------



## Locomotive Tech (May 23, 2016)

Helix seems to be the gold standard, and I am considering a Helix but sure have been eyeballing the Zapco HD series. I know a guy who is sitting on two but can't pull the trigger as the were reserved for builds.

But then I ask myself, the Helix is solid, Zapco's are new. Not saying anything about Zapco just hesitant with a newer product.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Here is a sweet deal on a excellent DSP.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...multi-audio-streaming-module.html#post5224138


----------



## twinrink (Dec 31, 2017)

Good deal on the dsp


----------

